# Depression interfering with CBT?



## |30|3 (May 7, 2007)

So I've been going through CBT for about a month now and seeing this therapist once a week which is going fine, I guess. But recently after discussing it with my dad in the car I almost feel like my condition is being attacked in reverse. Here's how the story goes:

My dad went with me to go looking around for places to apply a couple of days ago for a job, and I was just NOT up for it at all. Sometimes I'll be willing to go with a little nudging, but that day I just felt reaaally down, and it wasn't over anything in particular; my overall mood was like this --> :sigh .

He brings me to this place to apply and I just sit in the car and tell him I'm not up for it, there's no way I can go in because I'm too depressed at the moment. So we drive off and he gets to talking about my apprehension in getting a job for the last couple of years, and I start to think about it for a bit.

I realized initially, a couple of years ago, it was apprehension. I was relatively scared to go out and look for a job on my own. Now however it's more of a lack of motivation and determination, which I feel is due to some depressive thoughts/moods, I just don't feel like doing anything really.

Going back to my therapy, it seems to me like my therapist is just focusing on the anxiety aspect and less on my depression, right now I'm learning certain calming techniques. I don't feel like I have as much willingness to get over this as I should. I truly do want this to end, but it's almost like my depression is holding me back from doing the next step, and it seems to me like he should be attacking this in reverse. Depression first, and then my anxiety. How can I set and attain any goals for myself or push my limits in any way when I have no desire. I don't know a whole lot about depression and wasn't exactly sure that was one of the problems, but am most likely going to bring it up in the next session on Wednesday.

Sorry in advanced if the flow of this is all over, kind of tired. :lol


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Depression interferes with everything. It's hard to cure; sometimes medication works but most people just have to ride it out. The best cure for depression I know of is to train yourself to ignore it; act in spite of the negativity. It's kinda like putting on a happy face, but if you can repress the depression long enough, your life can improve to the point where the depression fades away.

Definitely talk to your therapist about this.

-Ryan


----------



## |30|3 (May 7, 2007)

Well, I told my therapist about it and began crying involuntarily. Just thinking about my life, avoiding social situations and becoming anxious over nothing is not the life for me. So he strongly advised me to get on some kind of medication for depression and anxiety. A few calls later and I'm going to see a psychiatrist next week, hope this turns out well.


----------



## shy_chick (Sep 27, 2006)

How did it go? I find depression holds me back, and I'm not very motivated to tackle CBT. I went for one CBT screening session and the therapist advised me to go on anti-depressants as SA was hard enough to tackle without having a low mood as well.
I'd be interested to see if anyone had an answer to your original question. I'm already on anti-depressants, but did do CBT at a relatively stressful time.


----------

